# Alarm Activation Ordeal



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

GRRRR!!!!!!! This has *NOT* been a good Saturday. 

I can't decide whether or not this should go to the Flam board or not, but I decided to post here since it's directly 3-series related.

I've read all the threads on DIY and activation costs, yaddah yaddah yaddah on alarm install and activation, so I know you've probably seen it before, but I need to blow off some steam today so here goes: 

I order my factory alarm, installed it myself. Now I need to get it activated. I call around to a few dealers on Monday to see how much it would cost. (average is like somewhere around $50... so I know how much to expect, and want to pay... despite the fact some got theirs done for free!)

Call Dealer 1: $95 and an hour to do. :flipoff:
Call Dealer 2: $100 and an hour to do. :flipoff:
Call Dealer 3: Can't find Service Advisor... they never called back. :thumbdwn:
Call Dealer 4: $47.50. Finally something that sounds reasonable.

So... I set up an appointment... I go in this morning... they pull some s**t about they need to run a full diagnostic and they don't know how it was done since they didnt' do it so they'll have to charge me $189 for diag and install. WTF?!?!?! 

So... after that I leave, semi-steamed already... only to sit in heavy traffic on the freeway due to some accident. :banghead:

I decide to drive up to another dealer one of my friends had their alarm activated at for about $45. 50 miles later....

Today's events...:
Dealer 1: $189. [email protected]#$%^!#$!#$ (from the morning)
Dealer 2: $99 and one whole hour (where my friend did it for $45) :loco:
Dealer 3: $100 and a whole hour :liar:
Dealer 4: called the one that never returned my call. $90 and 1.5 hours! :tsk:

So... needless to say, after all this running around town and 150 miles of driving.... I'm pretty frustrated right now. Honestly... why do they insist on charging close to $100 and an hour labor for something that only involves hooking the damn car up to the MoDIC and takes approx. 15 minutes???!?!?!?!?!

I'm gonna go try and calm myself down now...


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

sorry to hear about that. Keep trying to get a lower price.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

*My GOD!*

I thought Bay Area dealers were the most overpriced ones! Tell them to call either East Bay BMW or Claridges BMW here in Northern Cal, they quoted me 1/2 labor without even checking their service books. It seems like there's a whole bunch of folks who had taken their car in for alarm activation that it's a "normal" thing for them to do it for only half an hour labor charge.

It literally takes 5 minutes to do it, I stood right beside the tech guy when they programmed my M3 a few weeks ago as I wanted the option to only unlock and disarm the alarm via keyfob only, first they said that it can't be done, when I told them that it was one of the options, the tech guy asked me to come with him inside the shop and we both went through the dis/modic system to specify the options which was really cool, and yes we did find the option that I wanted!

Jeff


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear you had such a difficult time Doeboy. What a crappy way to start the weekend! Nothing a canyon drive couldn't cure though. 

--SONET


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

doeboy said:


> * Honestly... why do they insist on charging close to $100 and an hour labor for something that only involves hooking the damn car up to the MoDIC and takes approx. 15 minutes???!?!?!?!?!
> *


Well, that $100 is probably their hourly rate (or close to it), so they are just charging you based on their time. I think your issue is with how much time they are charging you for.

How can they dare to charge these rates? Well, they are the only ones with the equipment to do this stuff. You will either give in and let one of the dealers make some money off of you, or you will give up your pursuit of what you want. They know that you can't go down to your average local garage and have them do this stuff for you...

That said, I don't think they should be charging you much for it, but I have little control over that. Where did you buy the alarm itself? Maybe that place will give you a break?

My mom doesn't have the noise maker on her E46, but I did have the dealer change the settings to have the clown nose blink. They did it for me free of charge while I waited. I talked to the tech as he did it, and he did it in the parking lot for me, he didn't have to drive the car in. Everything was done via a wireless connection with the unit they had in their garage. Took 10 minutes at most, and he wasn't exactly working quickly.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

John,

Sorry to hear about this. I think you should name the dealers now. 

Let me guess...Irvine BMW is one of them?  

Btw, check your email.


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

DougDogs said:


> *Wow, that really sucks.
> 
> I just paid 299 for the alarm, installation, and activation (dealer had a special)
> 
> Normally I'm a DIY person, but this whole "activation" thing bites the big one. *


Where?


----------



## Bob325 (Dec 16, 2002)

Seattle BMW--$50 for activation, and they would have washed my car if I had wanted. Good dealer.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *John,
> 
> Sorry to hear about this. I think you should name the dealers now.
> 
> ...


Dealer 1: Irvine BMW
Dealer 2 and Dealer 3 from today: Crevier BMW "I promise it really does take a whole hour" yeah... right. :loco: :liar:
Dealer 3 and Dealer 4 from today: Sterling BMW (1.5 hours my a$$)
Dealer 4: Shelly BMW ($189?!?!?!?! :flipoff:  )

Dealer 2 from today: New Century BMW (I thought they'd be the most agreeable since everyone had good things to say about them... I guess I just ran into the wrong people or something today.  )


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Alarm Activation Ordeal*



SARAFIL said:


> *Well, that $100 is probably their hourly rate (or close to it), so they are just charging you based on their time. I think your issue is with how much time they are charging you for.*


That and the fact they keep insisting it takes a whole hour when we know it does not.



> *That said, I don't think they should be charging you much for it, but I have little control over that. Where did you buy the alarm itself? Maybe that place will give you a break? *


I got my alarm from Circle BMW in NJ.... I don't think I'm going across country to get that activated...



> *My mom doesn't have the noise maker on her E46, but I did have the dealer change the settings to have the clown nose blink. They did it for me free of charge while I waited. I talked to the tech as he did it, and he did it in the parking lot for me, he didn't have to drive the car in. Everything was done via a wireless connection with the unit they had in their garage. Took 10 minutes at most, and he wasn't exactly working quickly. *


_EXACTLY._ A matter or *minutes*. :tsk:

This whole coding business is a pain in the buttocks.

I saw another thread where HACK mentioned you get one free car programming session a year... anyone know any more info on this? With my luck, they'll give my some line like "I don't know where you heard that from, but that is not the case." Just like today at Shelly... "oh, I'm sorry, but that guy you spoke to on the phone was not supposed to tell you prices on things like that. My manager says we have to charge $189 for the full install fee." What the heck is that supposed to mean? I can't call for a quote before driving my butt halfway to the other side of town and waiting a week for my appointment thinking I was going to get this done and everything over with?  :tsk:


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

You might try calling Long Beach BMW - they're no further from HB than Sterling. They charged me about $50 to activate my self-installed alarm (during my 1200 mile break-in service).
Their service dept. has generally treated me well.
Good luck...


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

hey doeboy,

You could always threaten to sick your cousin stay-puff (the marshmellow man) on them.
A few clips from Ghostbusters might convince them.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

mwette said:


> *hey doeboy,
> 
> You could always threaten to sick your cousin stay-puff (the marshmellow man) on them.
> A few clips from Ghostbusters might convince them.  *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Pacific in Glendale did it for 1/2 hour labor ($45?).


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

I probably could have gotten it for free if I took it back to Steve Thomas BMW in Camarillo where I got the car. I just didn't feel like driving all the way up there. I got my car from the fleet dept and they said I could come back anytime for key/vehicle changes for free.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> *I probably could have gotten it for free if I took it back to Steve Thomas BMW in Camarillo where I got the car. I just didn't feel like driving all the way up there. I got my car from the fleet dept and they said I could come back anytime for key/vehicle changes for free. *


I wonder if Cutter does the same for their customers. :eeps:

It IS quite a far drive for me, but it'll give me another reason to go visit Jon and Franco to say hi.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

I would send Jon a PM and see what he could do for you, since you bought the car from him I would imagine he could give you a "bemmerfest" special, or if you could wait, Bimmerfest IV is just around the corner! 

Jeff


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

JeffW said:


> *I would send Jon a PM and see what he could do for you, since you bought the car from him I would imagine he could give you a "bemmerfest" special, or if you could wait, Bimmerfest IV is just around the corner!
> 
> Jeff
> 
> ...


Service isn't open on weekends there normally... so I guess that makes it less of a possibility....

Unless Service is open on Saturday and they have the MoDIC accessible to do that stuff on the day off.... :dunno:


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

doeboy,
Savage in Ontario did mine for 1/2 hour labor. They took my car in right away. The cashier took longer than the tech.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

KWiK said:


> *doeboy,
> Savage in Ontario did mine for 1/2 hour labor. They took my car in right away. The cashier took longer than the tech. *


Yeah, they're a little far but they do good work. Ask for Eric Hall and tell him Andy Chi and Dan Wu sent you.


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

Try calling the salesman at the dealer you bought the car from. (I assume that's one of the dealers that are truing to rip you off.) Tell the salesman that you really need his help with this, that a lot of dealers do this for free, that you don't mind paying a few bucks to have this done, but you shouldn't have to pay this kind of money for something that takes 5 minutes. The saleman will look at this purely in terms of his next commission, and may go to bat for you with the service manager.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

you can try this..
i remember someone saying it.
all you say is that you got your alarm installed when you got your car so that is covered under warranty. say that it suddenly doesnt work. they'll "reprogram" for free. ymmv


----------



## fso_BamBam (Dec 9, 2002)

Bob325 said:


> *Seattle BMW--$50 for activation, and they would have washed my car if I had wanted. Good dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? They charged me freaking $100. I was fuming, but nothing I could do about it. I bought the alarm for $225 from Pacific BMW, installed it myself, and then paid another $100 bucks just to get the damn thing activated. This whole activation thing is so bogus.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Wasn't there a thread before regarding someone building their own modic emulator? I'm sure if we all pull in we can create one and we could do all the programming we want via our own pc/laptop. I remember seeing DINAN use something like it to download new software to the car.

Jeff


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

This thread is making me laugh at how stupid some dealers are! Well, if they were going to charge me 1 hour, I'd just let them install it and activate it. At least then I'd get my money's worth (or somewhat closer). 1 hour labor for a 5 minute process is great. I wish I could do that! (work an 8 hour day and get paid for 96 hours)


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You should have asked me for my receipt from New Century. Then they'd have to come up with lamer excuses.

Considering I've heard around here about people having it done for free or next to it, this is a bunch of hogwash. :thumbdwn: 

Seriously if there is some magic $3000 machine that can replicate a MoDIC or something we should put it in an Anvil Case and let 'Festers rent it out.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

I think I saw one listed for about $4000 on roadfly's classified ads awhile ago!

Jeff



Kaz said:


> *You should have asked me for my receipt from New Century. Then they'd have to come up with lamer excuses.
> 
> Considering I've heard around here about people having it done for free or next to it, this is a bunch of hogwash. :thumbdwn:
> 
> Seriously if there is some magic $3000 machine that can replicate a MoDIC or something we should put it in an Anvil Case and let 'Festers rent it out. *


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *You should have asked me for my receipt from New Century. Then they'd have to come up with lamer excuses.
> 
> Considering I've heard around here about people having it done for free or next to it, this is a bunch of hogwash. :thumbdwn:
> 
> Seriously if there is some magic $3000 machine that can replicate a MoDIC or something we should put it in an Anvil Case and let 'Festers rent it out. *


How much was that one by that company in the UK? something like $4000 or so?

still... ouch on the price tag... but for some I guess it would be worth it just to not have to go through the hassle of dealing with prick service depts.


----------



## Gobucs (Feb 5, 2003)

I also bought my alarm from Pacific and installed it myself. I took it to BMW of Nashville for the activation, and they tried to pull the same BS. I told him this is a 5 minute procedure and that I will pay half. He told he $100 once I was there. He said it takes an hour, etc. I said I don't think so go ask your tech. He did or atleast he walked away for a minute and then said that he got the tech to do him a favor. Anyway, they will do anything to get you to give them 5's on their service report card. If that doesn't work go to the service manager and try the same thing. Tell him you know that it is only a 5 minute procedure, etc.

Good Luck


----------



## Chebosto (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey!
I resent that!

i am NOT THAT FAT#@%@#%

as for my cousin's problems with dealers, you guys should be so lucky.

nissan dealers are 10x worse.



mwette said:


> *hey doeboy,
> 
> You could always threaten to sick your cousin stay-puff (the marshmellow man) on them.
> A few clips from Ghostbusters might convince them.  *


----------



## charlie587 (Mar 11, 2003)

I am from upstate new york.

I went to my dealer where I bought my e46 and got a price quote on an alarm and installation. They said that everything will cost me $600.


WTF?

Wide World of Cars in Spring Valley sucks!!!!


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm in Westchester County NY.

I put my alarm in myself and then went to the dealer to get it activated. I just asked the service advisor what was the price for them to program the alarm and he tells me my car doesn't come with one. Why can't they just answer the question you ask them instead of trying to tell you about a bunch of stuff you didn't ask about. He comes back to me and tells me its over 400 for the install and activation. When I make it clear to him that I put the OEM alarm in the car he checks on price again and says it will be half the reg. labor rate of $95. So it cost me $47.50 and I had to go back again because they deactivated my auto door lock. 

When I took it in for my appt. I met with a different Service advisor, told him why I was there and he says "I've never heard of such a thing." Says he worked at Manhattan BMW for 3yrs b4 coming up here.

Well at least I got it done for an ok price


----------



## charlie587 (Mar 11, 2003)

What dealer was this? I might want to do this.

Thanks


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

I went to Westchester BMW on Rt. 119 in Tarrytown NY, about 20-30min. from NYC.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

e46shift said:


> *you can try this..
> i remember someone saying it.
> all you say is that you got your alarm installed when you got your car so that is covered under warranty. say that it suddenly doesnt work. they'll "reprogram" for free. ymmv *


 Yeah, that's the ticket! *LIE* about it! Be fraudulent! That'll show 'em!


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> *Yeah, that's the ticket! LIE about it! Be fraudulent! That'll show 'em!*


How much is your pride and integrity worth? If $100 (or more) to pay for a simple 5 minute procedure (which sounds pretty fraudulent to me in the first place), go for it.

Although I'd try the 'my alarm's broke' trick if I had installed the alarm and needed it programmed, I'd probably first call around and see if I could find a BMW service department who'd do the programming at a reasonable, *non-fraudulent* rate.

Otherwise, I'd lie my ass off and try and get it done for free under warranty...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

ruteger said:


> *How much is your pride and integrity worth? If $100 (or more) to pay for a simple 5 minute procedure (which sounds pretty fraudulent to me in the first place), go for it.
> 
> Although I'd try the 'my alarm's broke' trick if I had installed the alarm and needed it programmed, I'd probably first call around and see if I could find a BMW service department who'd do the programming at a reasonable, non-fraudulent rate.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd lie my ass off and try and get it done for free under warranty... *


What Shelly tried to pull on me was a perfect example.

I was prepared to go in and pay to have it done. They quoted me $47.50. When I show up, they give me some schpiel about they don't know how it was done, or even if the parts are there, blah blah... and they'd have to run a full diag and it would cost $189. 

So.... instead of making some money off me... they get NOTHING.... and a big :flipoff: from me.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

recently i rented a 2003 Chevy Trailblazer and would u believe that the Chevy allows the owner to activate the alarm on the fly! no need for dealer intervention! how about that BMW engineers. something that the General has outdone the german boys at.

it's quite a slick setup. they have a 'computer' display just as we do by the odometer readout. the Trailblazer allows you to setup more than just the alarm. you can setup notification of remote lock and unlock. tilt down side view mirrors for either side individually, metric vs imperial measurements, when to lock the doors(automatic vs manual) and vice versa...there's a whole list of other options one can modify. quite slick overall. and yet all these customizations require a visit to our local notso friendly BMW dealer where they proceed to bend you over. 

for once i can say proudly give a :thumbup: to the General. well done! BMW engineers - there is something that the General can teach you!


----------



## konfoo (Nov 3, 2002)

Avoid shelly like the plague. I fought with them tooth and nail to get a deal on my E46. Worst experience buying a car in my life. And then they ask you for 5's, calling you on every number you have available.

Anyway back on topic, alarm activation is something they excel at too. I tried to get my clown nose activated and the tech got all pissed off and tried to tell me they would lose their license (what license) if they enabled the clown nose. Maybe he didn't like me scoffing at him while he was bs'ing me. So, I can just imagine the pain you went through 

What you should have done was to threaten them and let them know that you would file a written, faxed, and email complaint with BBB, BMWUSA and BMWDE regarding their bait and switch tactics (which last time I checked were illegal in CA). Fear is a great motivator and price reducer.

Having said this, can anyone recommend a dealer in OC or LA that wont try to BS you or bend you over the barrel?


----------

